# MTB Marketing



## dan_bo (9 Nov 2017)




----------



## cosmicbike (9 Nov 2017)

I liked that very much


----------



## I like Skol (9 Nov 2017)

Sounds about right!


----------



## raleighnut (9 Nov 2017)

View: https://youtu.be/uHi28MYRu88


Warning NSFW, he swears a bit.


----------



## Jimidh (9 Nov 2017)

Excellent wish I knew what he was really on about though .


----------



## Cycleops (9 Nov 2017)

Wonder what happened to his teeth.


----------



## screenman (9 Nov 2017)

I cannot imagine any experienced cyclist would not notice the difference between a 29er and a 26.


----------



## FishFright (12 Nov 2017)

screenman said:


> I cannot imagine any experienced cyclist would not notice the difference between a 29er and a 26.



There is a noticeable differences when riding trails, mostly on rolling resistance and agility. The 29'ers roll a good bit better on the rough stuff and 26'ers are more agile in the twisties. 650b's, unsurprisingly are somewhere in the middle.

Marketing has of course magnified these differences hugely.


----------



## screenman (12 Nov 2017)

FishFright said:


> There is a noticeable differences when riding trails, mostly on rolling resistance and agility. The 29'ers roll a good bit better on the rough stuff and 26'ers are more agile in the twisties. 650b's, unsurprisingly are somewhere in the middle.
> 
> Marketing has of course magnified these differences hugely.



Glad we agree that they ride very differently. When does educating become marketing.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2017)

May a true word...


----------

